# Jonti's New Journal...Jan 2010 Start



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi folks...i havent posted for a while so i thought i would start a fresh....

Apologies for those that know my background but im gonna repeat it.

I started doing some cardio-type training about 4 years ago, beer belly was rediculous and affecting the way i walked around on my aftificial leg.

After about a year, i changed gyms to one that had more weights in. This is in my current home town of Aspatria, Cumbria.

The guy who ran it at the time, Martyn Yates-Brown (Marticus on here), gave me lots of dietry and training advice and very soon i was "hooked" on the thought of inproving my physique, on a big scale.

I have made good gains during this time and although restricted on some exercises (mainly cardio-related) due to the fact that i now am unable to wear my artificial leg at all, i live the life of a competitive bodybuilder.

My diet is very clean and i eat the same things, every 3 hours, 7 days per week. I train 7 days per week at Presice Fitness, Aspatria, Powerhouse Gym at Whitehaven and Ted's Gym in Workington.

With the training and dietry advice from my trainer, Shaun Watson (s.watz on here), i have progressed to a point where i recently was asked to do a guest spot at Lakes Classic Bodybuilding Show, in Ulverston, Cumbria, on May 9th 2010.

I have also, been asked to do another guest spot on July 3rd at Lincolnshire Show and now am sponsored by its organiser New Image Supplements (http://www.newimagesupplements.co.uk)

I am excited by the new challenges that show preparations is presenting to me and with Shaun's continued support, and that of my family, and Helen and Mark at New Image Supplements, i hope to make an impact at these, my first ever shows.

I will update when i can with details of my progress and will upload photos as time goes on. Please feel free to comment, as i see all comments as a positive and welcome your questions.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Looking forward to reading your new journal Jon!

Glad to have you on board! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks Janet, you have been very supportive since i started on this site...i appreciate it.

Dawes..thanks for the opportunity x

:rockon: :clap:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

went to train at Powerhouse Gym in whitehaven today...Chem's gym..With Shaun Watson and Paula Ostle, Shauns partner, training partner and competitive figure athlete.

Breakfast was 90gms of porridge, with Nutrisport 90+ protein poured over.

2x1000 Vit C

2 x CLA

1xOmega 3,6,9

3x Lean-R

3x EAA's once got to gym.

Worked Legs (well, leg in my case)...done:-

Leg Curls

Squats on Smith machine...deep and controlled

Leg Extensions

Leg Press 140kg plus weight of sledge..followed up by a 90+ Protein Shake

I'll do calfs later as time was limited this morning.

At home now, chicken is just cooked so i'll be having:-

150g Chicken and 200g Rice at 1200 and 1500, with 2x CLA, 2x VitC, Omega 3,6,9 and EPO. from http://www.newimagesupplements.co.uk

Am going for a meal later with my wife and will have steak and Jacket potato and will have omellete for my supper. 3 x Lean-R with my evening meal and O369...2 x Zinc with my supper

Drinks will include black coffee and at least 4 ltrs of water....have had 1.5ltrs already.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

although i tend not to weigh myself too often, as i use the mirror as a guide, i am going to for the purposes of this thread, weigh myself in the morning and see how it progresses.

Feel free to comment or question


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking good mate, will be watchin this one


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

OMFG....just done an almighty back sesh...started off as always on assisted pull ups, assisted to aid good technique as opposed to restricting my own weight...followed by medium grip pull downs, 3 sets of 12 on each, 50, 60 and 70kg.

Then bent over barbell rows...well i say bent over, what i did was lean against an incline bench, have someone pass me the bar, done 3 sets 12 on that.

Compound row at 3x12, increasing weight to 77kg...slow and controlled, pulling lats out and squeezing shoulders together at peak.

Lower back extension, 3x12 @ 77kg.

finished off with controlled bent over dumbell rows and shrugs.

Food is as always, clean and measured...had evenin meal late tonight so restricted carbs....will have casein protein before bed....all vits and supps taken equally across the meals. More to come.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

god i love the morning porridge and protein


----------



## s.watz (Sep 4, 2007)

Well done Jonti keep up the good work my friend, a true insperation..! just a laal tip, take your lean-r before your workout, may cause a bit of unrest if taken too late.

Best wishes

Shaun.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Cheers Shaun, couldnt do it without ya.

Last night was shoulders but got interupted and wasnt the same after...

Done warm ups and then behind neck smith machine press...3x12

cable throws...from past centre bottom outwards...3x12...REALLy felt this 

Front raises...3x12..done these knelt on a bench, face forward to avoid "throwing" and keep controlled.

Bent over throws for rear delts..again, REALLY felt this...

Dumbell Press to finish

Food and water as normal...ate at 2000 post gym, so just had casein protein for pre-bed meal.

Weighed this morning...146lbs ....would prob be around 160 if two legs were present.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

started back on the cardio this morning....done hafl hour on bike whilst watching Queen, Live at Wembley '86.

Plan tonight is leg workout, in my local gym, Presice Fitness. No training partner tonight so just me and my i-pod....am thinking bout changing gym to one a few miles away...there is more equiment and machines there..will see what happens, i havent been to see it yet, but a couple of the guys were there over xmas and said it was good.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

leg tonight...beaut workout....15mins warm up on bike, then

leg curl

straight-leg dead-lifts

squats...deep

leg press

leg extension

calf raises

and some shrugs as am targeting my traps for a few weeks

leg is shaking like a sh1tting dog.

Food has been

porridge and protein, followed by

3 lots of chicken and rice, 3 hours apart..got hungry between 2 and 3 so had a wholemeal rusk.

just about to have jacket pot and steak and will neck a casien protein before bed...supps same as always.

Need food, need a shower, need bed...up early for cardio with Queen.

Later


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

***Handy Hint No1***

If your balance is shot at when doin legs, try doing straight=leg deadlift, standing on a bench, but using smith machine....alot better control, still works yer hams and glutes, but ya dont fall over.

**


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

done cardio and abs 1st thing this morning. chest tonight

warmed up with dips and light chest press, then heavy, 3x12reps of:-

cable x-overs

decline with barbell,

decline with dumbells

chest press machine and

smith machine press (incline)

Sh1t myself when i went to go on press machine, put my crutches down, took a hop backwards and my knee-cap twisted...shouted F*uck and dropped onto the seat...absolutely butchin it was...auto thought, bollox..how ma gonna train wid that.

Luckily the pains went pretty much as quick as they came.

Long day at work tomorrow, got interviews to do (yorn), will still do cardio prior to breakfast and arm workout later in evening. Chest is feeling rather god-damned-pumped ! Sweeeeet


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

What a busy day at work....supposed to be getting my head down with my new 2IC, doing some staff reviews, never got nothing done...apart from interviews...only 3 turned up but got a good candidate, starting on monday.

Anyway, food was good...was very eager for my breakfast...didnt do much cardio as i have doms in my ham from wednesday..so did some abs and pressups, just to get the blood flowing.

All my usual foods, and supplements, eaten on time during work and straight for arm workout:

Couple of warm up sets of dumbell curls and kick-backs then

3x12 of skull crush, superset with close grip press

3x12 preacher leaning over bench

3x12 dumbell kick-backs

3x12 cable curls

3x12 single arm pull down

3x12 hammer curls

2x15 shrugs as still targeting.

8 mins on sunbed then tea-time.

Gonna have a protein for supper, cooking my chicken and tatties as we speak.

Going to Teds Gym (Ted Clifton) in Workington tomorrow, training back with Shaun "The Beast" Watson.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

WOAH...What a session...i is GOOSED.

Didnt do any cardio this morning...went to bed at 2300 last night and was still doing cardio at 0200:whistling: :thumb: :tongue:

Went through to Teds with Shaun, done warm up with assisted wide grip pull-ups, then:-

Lat pulldown

Compound Row

Single are pulldown

Single arm row

Bent over Row

Hyper-extensions to finsish.

Chicken and Jacket pot right after, with me supps etc.

Hopefully gonna do some photos later, then no more until showtime in May.

Then its chill time...catch up on the Z's i missed out on last night :innocent:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Pics Taken Today Sat 16th Jan...16wks out


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

My Wife dawn...


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

looking at my photos now, i realise that i should not have used oil as i do have a little more definition than is showing....i may do some more tomorrow morning, without oil.

My wife is very self concious of her body and never shows it...she does not believe how good she looks and has made a big effort over the last 8-9 weeks, has reduced a size and has more detail in her face, purely down to her own hard work.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

:yawn:WRECKED.com is all i can say...am so tired, i could sleep typing... :yawn:

Had my breaky and supps and went thru to powerhouse gym at Whitehaven (Chems Gym).

Warmed up on cross trainer and couple o light sets on hack squat, leg curl, leg press...then went for it...no records broken weight-wise but am not bothered if i lift 100kg or 10kg as long as its right for me...as my trainer says, i'm not a weightlifter, i'm a bodybuilder.

Leg curl (curling up)1st, then

Straight Leg deadlifts with dumbells

Another leg curl machine (curling down)

Hack Squat (i assumed these were instead of smith machine squats) 

Leg Press

Leg Extension

Smith Machine Squatsmg: by this point, i can hardly hop

Calf Raises then

Donkey Raises to finish :sleeping:

I dare say tomorrow...Shaun Watson's ears will be burning when i cant sit on the pot !!!!

Right am going for some food, then i AM going to have a kip.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Non-Oiled Photos


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

sh1tty day at work today...very busy...non-stop, but a quick day...up at 7, cardio for 15mins, then shower and breakfast of porridge and protein.

Usual meals throughout the day, drinking 3 ltrs of water during the day plus coffee...

Gym i done chest tonight,

cables x-overs for warm up then decline barbell press, followed by decline dumbells, followed by incline press, press machine and 3x25 press ups to finish.

Abs i done 3x20 side sit-ups and 3x20 leg raise.

Had beef and potato and veg for tea and just necked another 1.5ltrs of water and done 15 mins on bike.

Time for shower, then i'll make my foods up for tomorrow, then off for recovery sleep.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

been so so busy at work, i not stopped...i started off on monday with a small "to-do" list...got none of it done and its grew, ten fold. Pah.

Did it stop my eating and training...My 4rse did it.

need to get some more sleepage....got my protein order today from my sponsor http://www.newimagesupplements.co.uk...thanks H x

They have loaded one of my photos onto their website and i am buzzing with excitement about the whole shows and sponsorship thing...who'd have thought that 3-4 years ago i was a guinness swilling ejit who went to the pub right after work.

Anyway, trained shoulders Tuesday, was a good session, back today. Why is back one of those areas that you love to train, but you hate to train as well.

Done some abs and shrugs and cardio yesterday, thought i'd have a light day as training 7 days now.

My trainer has tweaked my diet slightly, but feels that i should not need to adjust it much as a. i have 15 weeks left to go and b. my BF is dropping nicely as it is and this combined with increased cardio, should, gradually take it down week by week.

This is all new to me and i dont know how my body is going to react, but i trust Shaun and his experiences wholeheartedly, so am taking every in every word he says.... One thing i have learnt from my work is the need, not just to listen, but FIERCLY listen...that way all the info sinks in...and it all makes sense in the long run.

Catch you good guys later.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

was gonna train arms today, but didnt for two reasons...one being, i am meeting my trainer tomorrow and we are doing back and biceps, legs on sunday.... and secondly, i had early start and long day dealing with child-like staff.

so done half hour on bike, a good abs session and some shrugs to finish off.

Incorperating cod into my diet...and talapia if i can get hold of it.

Plenty people reading this but not many comments ????


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Woah, MAMA..heavy back and bi's wid "the beast"...i am officially....aching like a b4st4rd.

In a good way tho.

Had my breakfast prior to training and chicken and jacket pot, post workout...back home now and my son is cooking a bacon butty...smells delish. can i resist..course i can...the smell is enough.

Gonna have a relaxin afternoon, chilling on the sofa, wid dawn. Leg tomorrow at Powerhouse, Whitehaven


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

15 weeks out tomorrow... am feeling good..done deadlifts today...have only ever done them lightly before as balance can be a tad difficult once i start to add the weight on the bar, but done them today on hammer strength machine so could stabilise myself, bury my foot down and concentrate the pull on my lower back..am def feeling it now as well. Just about to have me omelette, early bed tonight, try to get some catch up..seems to have been a quick but busy week... going to work earlier and earlier, but still not catching up...will do a few bits tomorrow whilst chilling after leg workout tomorrow. starting to see some separation coming so, things are def working in the right direction.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

feeling it today..lower back is "Tight" to say the least.... today we done:-

Leg curl (upwards)

Leg curl (under)

Sqauts (Smith Machine)

Extensions

Press

Weighted Calf raises, on machine, superset with

Standing calf raises, finished with

Donkey raises.

Could hardly use clutch when i came back out.

Chicken andpotato was a treat right after , sprinkling of rosemary on.

Will do some cardio later.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

here's comes my little medical info....the reason your elbow will be sore is...imagine that your tendons sit in a little gulley, like a drainpipe....when you stretch it or in your instance, give it a knock, the tendon can slip out of the gulley and sit over the edge of it. if i dont warm up properly when doing triceps, this happens and it feels like a tight elastic band when your arm is straight and gets tighter as you bend it....icepack and gentle manipulation, or a massause should be able to drop it back into the gully. DONT over stretch it yourself tho.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

my back was still tight on Monday, but done a good chest workout and some abs... i was also doing some shrugs to finish and got a right ole twang when i lifted the dumbs...back pained all night...proper take yer breath away pain...just an ache today. Benn to preston on a course but took all my meals with me. came back home and give me shoulders a workout....havent decided what to work tomorrow yet.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

My new Jacket


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

thought id have a mid week break today and just do some cardio and abs...mainly due to the fact that i am extremely tired and my shoulders and traps are sore. So i biked for half an hour and done leg raises, twists, sit ups and side situps. Cod, tuna and jacket pot for my tea, all other meals as per normal.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

done a light chest pump and arms tonight...hit all areas of the arms with lighter weights than usual, but more reps...done forearms too...feeling good blood flow thru em. Am really ready for sleep...apart from having a slight cold, ive been extremely tired thisweek...had a kip at work yesterday, mornings have been hell to get up but i usually find it easy to get out of bed....am gonna have lie in saturday...not training till 12. am starting to see some separation in my muscles, am starting to like what i see when i look in the mirror


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

lol...that wont take long


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

got a mention on Muscle Fury website...from my trainer....have a look

http://www.musclefury.com/team/index.php?id=33

I was overwhelmed by his comment


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice comments from Shaun there mate, and I'm loving the jacket! Will be keeping a close eye on this


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

belting shoulder session yesterday (saturday), and ouchy ouchy, head-pounding leg workout today...thought my head was going to blow all over the walls...and as for my calf...im sure someone had set it on fire....sh1t, it was burning...could hardly use clutch when we came out...cheers shaun (i think).

Gonna go for a crutch-walk later, i-pod on, banging tunes, get some cardio in.

Seen a guy in "workout" magazine yesterday called Mark Riddington, lost his leg in 2007. Good article about amputees competing and his ultimate aim is to start an organisation to inspire all disabled people to get involved in sport, including bodybuilding.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

oh the joys of not being able to move your legs, sit on the loo or generally even stand up without groaning...OMFG...i feel like i have had the sh1t kicked outa me....anyway,

onwards and upwards...trained chest tonight, was not too bad considering i was on me own. Gym owner has had a new 4-way machine put in and moved the other equipment around...looks good...looks fuller.

Just nashed away some tuna, eggs and rice, but will neck a casein before bed.

Trip down to preston tomorrow, meetings all day, but wil that stop me eating every 3?

You bet your cotton socks it wont...i'll just get out me chicken and spud, regardless...if its my time to eat...its my time to eat...simples (as the little merecat says).....

And just one other point for tonight.....Gavin from Autoglass advert does my t1ts right in.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

home from preston at half 4....so changed and gym early doors (give me chance for a decent supper) done bi's and tri's with dawn...was good pump, good sesh...can see some separation coming in both upper arm muscles and forearm.

Done 20 mins hard biking afterwards too...got some pro lean and CLA today so be adding them to my many supplements tomorrow.

Heartfelt thoughts to Greekgoddess and her family for her loss today.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

done back last night....i wuldnt say waste of time but extremely tired...having usual amounts of sleep but with a bit ofa cold, nothing too drastic, i just dont seem to have the energy...could have slept at lunchtime at work, no problem...same amount of carbs as usual so not sure why so tired.

Anyway today is another day and should be a relatively easy day, work-wise. am gonna hit my shoulders later and cardio...with being so tired, am not getting my AM cardio in but after next weekend...its a must, so in my continued battle for a half decent look, i will, regardless of tiredness, get my am cardio started, before then.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

is really out of order, as a manager to smak the sh1t out of yer staff ??? Reason, they are a pack of childish, immature bitches....not one of them under 40....be easier dealing wid kids.

Shoulders bore the brunt of my anger tonight and as for the spinning bike...thought it was gonna take off...am gonna feel it tomorrow.... apart from tuna, am including some white fish into my diet now...bit more omega thrown in..tasty wid a sprinkle of lemon...had jacket pot and broccoli post workout,,,chicken and pot all other meals (apart from me porridge)...missed my pre-workout amino's tonight, but am gonna neck em now anyway....got me new t-shirts from my sponsor today...way cool. Jonti is a proud wee pup.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

still v tired during the day, cant decide why, maybe my office has got some leaky air con or summat...once i come out and get on my way to gym, am fine, like a new lease of life....done light chest and tri's tonight...then cardio...tried to do cross trainer just to see whether i could do it but tis a no go really...so, there's always an alternative....row machine, then spinning bike. the spinning bike is so much more comfortable than the bike i have at home...so i was thinking last night and today about hiring a spinning bike....when i come down from cardio room tonight, i was asking the gym owner if she knew anywhere that hired them, explaining that by time i finsh work etc, tis too late to train AND do cardio. She has kindly said that i can go into the gym at 6am to do my cardio, before it actually opens. Re-sult..... cardio, then breakfast, then shower, then work, then train...my days have just got a little better...thanks Presice Fitness.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Great comments there Jonti:thumbup1:

Where are you guesting mate


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Tel

South Lakes Classic..Ulverston, Cumbria...9th May

Mr Lincolnshire, Sleaford, Lincs....3rd July


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

call me an ambulance....i need difib'd.... genuinly though porridge was going to do a return visit in the gym this morning....back has been well and truly hit... hammer strength machine deadlifts took it out of me...got out of breath, dizzy, leg trembling like a sh1tting dog...fekking brilliant:thumb:

phew..let me think what we did:-

Chins

Lat pulldowns

Seated Row

Deadlifts

Seated Lat row (single arm)

Hyper-Extensions

All 3 sets of 12.....Weekend off work so apart from cardio later, leg beasting tomorrow morning and cardio later on its eat and chill and catch up on Z's :sleeping:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

legs today...i have NEVER experienced a headache like i got this morning whilst doing last set of leg press...i genuinly thought that it could have exploded and splattered on the wall...the pressure was unreal.

What a good session tho...hit every leg muscle...boy am i gonna feel this later.

Will try and get a walk in later, but starting my AM cardio tomorrow...going round to gym for 6am...will see how long it is before i have a lunchtime :sleeping: in my office !!


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Well...some say "the first cut is the deepest"...apart from slicing my top lip open last night with my razor, the "cut" in question was up at 0540 to be in gym for 0600. 1.5ltr of water, i-pod and i was off....felt buzzing, although my leg and 4rse fair sore from yesterdays workout, done 40 mins on spinning bike (i'm gonna abbreviate that to SB from now on).

Just had me porridge and protein and about to get ready for work.

Slight change to my eating yesterday...had tuna most of day, so for evening meal i had 4 poached eggs, rice and a protein, for my supper i had my usual 6-egg ommellet with chicken, bacon pieces and peppers...bloody lovely. Cooked my fish for today in water, lemon and parsley..can't wait to eat it..smelled delish. Chest later.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah 5.40 thats when my alarm goes off for cardio too mate it's great isnt it!

I dont know about you but once im up and cardio is done i feel great its just those first couple of minutes after alarm goes off that i have to fight through to stop my eyes shutting again.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

oh man...ive been buzzing all day...nothing could have spoilt my mood...just done a fair decent chest workout too...happy with the pump, tonight will be mainly cooking, eating, prepping meals then sleeping, ready for tomorrows very similar routine...


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Great Journal Jonti. Wjat do you do for a job? My uncle has had one leg off just below the knee where is yours from?

New image are great folks well done on the sponsorship


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

I manage an ambulance control room in cumbria mate. My leg is from mid thigh, born without it. Cheers for your comments


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

bit worried last night as my shoulder pain re-occurred... had a few probs back end of last year but with the adi of diclofenac and a good massuesse ( ? pselling) was ok come new year..... i done a shoulder workout last night and was happy with the pump... shoulders capping and definition starting to show.... my long term goal is to have shoulders like my mentor, Shaun, but until i have as much experience and time in as shaun, i willhappily settle for general development. Had a nice hot bath after dinner last night and although "achy", its not to bad today .... so far.

Been and done my cardio this AM.... and while tis always a struggle to get out of a warm and comfy bed, once i am up, i am awake (prob due to the fact that by the time i have got to the bathroom, then living room to get dressed, i have "hopped" myself awake)...must admit though...40 winks was needed at luntime yesterday. Food has been delicious...introducing more white fish and am had turkey last night and for my meals today, with just a little black pepper on with cucmber...love that combination. Havent decided on what to train tonight...depends on how my shoulder is


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Ah just found this Jon :thumbup1:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Linny said:


> Ah just found this Jon :thumbup1:


Hi Lin, ...i should have put a link on FB...you'd have picked it up earlier,,,,Keep in touch x


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

thankfully, my shoulder has not been as bad as it was...can still feel it but am not as worried ATM. i decided to do arms tonight, but ended up concentrating more on tri's for some reason..only done couple of exercises for bi's....felt like i managed well without spotter on skull crush, supersetted with close grip press and can definately see some good, tight definition in my tri's....so just kept going with kick-backs, single arm pull=downs, reverse close grip press, rope pull-downs..then bicep curls with cables and hammer curls, with forearm curls inbetween sets.

Am off work now till monday but still gonna get up at 0540 for cardio...now im in a routine, i dont want to break it, incase i cant get back into it again.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

cardio done, breakfast done...now then...back to bed ??? maybe...

Glad i'm on my own in the gym to do my cardio..with not being able to use a cross trainer, i have to improvise...whilst row machine is good, after short while (10 mins), my back aches to the point of too uncomfortable...so best cardio for me (sex aside) is biking...problem being it does naff all for the arm area, which i find gets my heart rate up even more.....so...there i was this morning, i-pod on (dance tunes today)....wrist weights on, peddling like stink and punching the air with the beat of the music, clapping like a queen watching Mr Motivator..but hey, dark outside, high windows, no-one around...who gives a sh1t as long as the heart rate is up eh ?

Now then...bed or chill on sofa ???? mmMMmmm (my good lady is also off work and having a lie in) :whistling: :whistling: :innocent: :wink:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jonti1leg said:


> cardio done, breakfast done...now then...back to bed ??? maybe...
> 
> Glad i'm on my own in the gym to do my cardio..with not being able to use a cross trainer, i have to improvise...whilst row machine is good, after short while (10 mins), my back aches to the point of too uncomfortable...so best cardio for me (sex aside) is biking...problem being it does naff all for the arm area, which i find gets my heart rate up even more.....so...there i was this morning, i-pod on (dance tunes today)....wrist weights on, peddling like stink and punching the air with the beat of the music, clapping like a queen watching Mr Motivator..but hey, dark outside, high windows, no-one around...who gives a sh1t as long as the heart rate is up eh ?
> 
> Now then...bed or chill on sofa ???? mmMMmmm (*my good lady is also off work and having a lie in*) :whistling: :whistling: :innocent: :wink:


I'd say more cardio was in order:thumb:

Keep up the great work jonti:thumbup1:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Glad to see you are keeping an eye to business Jon! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

You should put some progress pictures up...you are looking grand! :thumb:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

bodybuilding is my number 1, without question....it is inbetween training and eating that i:-

a. have family time

b. work.

Im wanting to wait a little longer for progress pics...gonna shave, put some dream tan on and do some, 4-6 weeks maybe.

Thanks to you and Mark for your continued support, advice and freindship x


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

after being woke at 0100 by a drunken teenager and his two mates (why do they have a 6th form party on a Thursday?) trying to take dishes out of the sink so he could take the dish to bed in case he was sick, about to eat my CNP pro-lean and CLA cause he thought it was Vit C !!! i had quite an unsettled night...was aching a little in my hip area, for some reason too.

Getting up for carido this morning was a little harder....bed was warm, outside was cold and i didnt have to go to work so i COULD have laid in...but, common sense prevailed and i got up..glad i did, as i was pounding the air again, punching and stretching, almost dancing on a spinning bike...(prob looked like bambi on speed). came home, woke the boys (still worse for ware), had breakfast and now chilling before food at 1000 and deciding when to train our backs.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

went for a walk with dawn at 11ish, then straight into gym and done back... done chins, then wide grip pull-down, bent over row, back extension, compund row, sort-of done deadlifts..( the gym i go to during week just doesnt have a deadlift machine, everyone uses the free-weights, so as a jonti-style compromise, i stand on the bench and use the smith machine to DL), done some shrugs to finish....feeling it now...inner thigh is tight and im really tired...had 3/4hr kip at 2pm.. chest tomorrow with "The Beast" and Legs again Sunday.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

inner thigh still sore, cardio was hard work this morning...followed it with porridge and vits then at hafl ten-ish done chest...was good workout, pleased with what i was pushing and certainly felt it...finished of with 3 sets of 25 press-ups and 3 sets of 25 sit-ups....Tuna and jacket potato was devoured.

By the time i got home, washed all last nights dishes etc, i boiled my chicken in tumeric, cajun and an oinion...when that was cooked it was time to eat...result...with tomato and jacket pot, the chicken was adorable....i am GAGGING for my next feed at 1700.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

my food has consisted today of protein and porridge for breakfast, omellette and jacket pot, pollock and potato, then protein and porridge (not feeling 100%), and will have another omellete before bed.

Trained leg today,,enjoyed it, was good hrd session. am finding it hard to keep my eyes open so am gonna pop some fish in the oven for tomorrow and get my head down !! Havent done cardio today, but will be right back on it tomorrow.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

been busy couple o days at work and i dont think its gonna let up this week..cant get my own work done for doing others...hey ho..onwards and upwards.

My work may suffer but NOTHING will stop me on my mission for a few muskels.... cardio has been consistant...(bet its funny to watch but as long as my heart rate is going up, then i dont care what i look like) and training at night is technique-focused...seeing a lot of people glancing at me whilst im pushing hard... few wanting to chat...NOT WHILE IM TRAINING PLEEEEAASSSEEE...wonder if i can get a t-shirt that says that ??

i know they're just interested and wanting to wish me well etc, its all done with good intentions.

My wife dawn hasnt been able to train with me for a little while so barring weekends with Shaun, ive been pretty much training on my tod, bar the odd request for a spotter on a couple of bits. My son, "cant be 4rsed" waiting to train with me...he wants to get his over and done with sooner...fair play.

I had a very poor nights sleep last night, so hoping for a better one tonight....although with the amount of water im necking, i'll be up no less than 5 times...then up at 0540 for cardio,,

Happy Days :lol:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ive found the future of early cardio.....get up, do the cardio, have breakfast, go back to bed for an hour, up shower and in work by ten...re-sult...feel well refreshed today.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

done same today in the morning and felt good...done a decent chest workout..feeling it tonight...in the bad books with Mrs Jonti..spent a few bob on supplements which has left us short until my pay day,,,be ok...she is a drama queen...i call her DQ.

would have cost a lot more had i not had my sponsor for assistance.

just done cardio again tonight as ive worked all bodyparts this week and didnt want to do any upper body as doing back tomorrow.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

:confused1:does anyone know what is good for a torn adductor longus in the groin ? :cursing:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks all. 

I have, not only done something to my groin but my shoulder injury seems to be rearing its ugly head... done chest last night, but only light as my shoulder was playing up..never done cariod this morning as completely kn4ckered..could not beleive how drowsy i was....all food has been same so no difference in carbs wich would explain tiredness.... May have to have day off tomorrow for work reasons but am gonna try and fit a workout in at Chems in the morning... Fingers crossed for recovery...i feel so down not being able to train right...look in the mirror and think "what am i playing at"? :confused1:


----------



## s.watz (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi mate, You may be feeling down but definately not out. bodybuilding is a hard sport as it is without picking up injuries along the way..! but as the saying goes "what doesn't kill us only makes us stronger" believe me bud they'r just little setbacks, your with the master of getting over these things...!ha. Dig in there my good friend your looking the biz and certainly inspiring the hell out of me. :thumb:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

cheers shaun, both you and paula are my inspiration....and i thank you both wholeheartedly for your help.

Felt it today pal...messed with my head a bit, :crying: could have punched summat, was so angry:cursing:, but over it now...tomorrows another day, gonna do a light leg tomorrow, prep it for sundays heavy sesh.

See you saturday, Master and Mrs Master:laugh:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

well, well..what an eventful couple of days work-wise...got called a "jumped-up little ****" for asking someone to work their contracted hours !!! i ask you...how DARE they...ME.... "Little" ! Then had a staff meeting and was embarrased to be there, was a mass bitching session and the staff came over to the new boss as arrogant, argumentative, pedantic and completely 4rsey.

I put a comment on facebook tonight that said:-

Jon wilson thinks if you want a shoulder to cry on, you should pull over on the motorway cause mine are gonna be busy getting the sh1t knocked out them tomorrow".


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

done shoulders today,even though my left one is still sore..my physio/massuesse is on holiday but back on monday so i will be trying to make an appointment as soon as i can..still aching in my groin as well..felt it today most when doing shrugs...i dont make it any easier for myself, hopping around at home rather than use my crutches.

Im wanting to Jazz up my sticks a bit...when i could actually get away with walking sticks and not crutches, i made 2 out of pool cue's, they were spot on and were definately a talking point...but with the crutches, there is just such limited stuff... i was thinking of:-

Babys trainers on the bottom

Roll of Carbon Fibre tape (that guys use in cars) up the shaft but unsure what else ?

Any ideas...."Pimp my Crutch"


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

done leg today..still not going heavy or deep on squats but best i can is all i can ask for....enjoyed curls for hams today and press was better than i thought it was gonna be. Was talking to the Beast bout diet and my worry (with it being my 1st time) that i'm not gonna be stripped enough (10wks) to go but he and Mrs Beast are confident that i will be... said to have a cheat today to induce a spike so have just had a crunchie with my coffee.

Got some course-work to do for my diploma, 15 min presentation to write. CBA to be honest but got to make a start.

Back on the MTII last night..didnt feel ill at all, but i had no chance what-so-ever of rolling out of bed :whistling: :whistling:

Am starting training tomorrow with another guy from gym...he is a serious trainer and could be good if he decided to show. Be good to train with another person as serious...(no offence to Mrs Jonti thoops: ) x


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

been an ok week....brill chest workout on Monday night, but shoulder has been bad since. went to physio today and had good massage on that and my groin strain. what a wreck. was so tired one day this week that i fell asleep at my desk at work. still doing my cardio...except today...having a full day off today. leg tomorrow. i think my shoulder inj is an inflamation of the trap area as when physio got deep i could feel my arm going weak. went out for a meal with trainer and his partner on tuesday night...fab steak and jacket pot, whilst mrs jonti and mrs beast tried to get mrs jonti's routine back on track.

9 weeks to go now and "The Beast" is confident that i will come in, in shape and defined. I am less convinced but i think that is due to the fact that it is all brand new to me. shaun however, is the master and i will continue to follow his advice, word for word.

Continued thanks to my sponsors at New Image Supplements for their encouragement and support.

Busy week at work both last week and this coming, but i am really ready for a change.

any suggestions?


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

tis not good..spent 2 hours yesterday doign April Rota's, designing a new 4week rota. i now have to write up a business plan for another staff member and get it mailed to Director for signing off. Then i need to start writing a 15 min presentation of HR procedures centred around an example paper, practice it and present it to a panel on Tuesday !! can i be bothered?? can i fcuk !!

Am working from home tomorrow to get it done...i intend not to start it till 10 cause still have to go in at 4 for 2hrs, so maybe start the day with later than normal cardio...0630 perhaps, back home for breakfast, in bed by 0800, for an hour and half before starting.

Will do chest workout when i get back at 1830.

Going to look at adjusting diet next week...not sure what..will take the info and stick to it...i'm SO determind, oh and scared, oh and excited...oh, did i mention scared ?

Thinking of a holiday in october time, relax for a week. (but need to find an apartment with a gym tho)


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

good week, training wise....enjoying cardio and for last two days have seen abs..front, and sides...well pleased...very pronounced.

back at physio tomorrow for my shoulder but its not been as bad this week....not much else to say really....been feeling a tad "Emotional"...angry and sad...and thats BEFORE we adjust the diet...he-ho...it be reet.

8 weeks this sunday...aaarrrggghhhh.

time to get practising the routine...going to use a breakfast bar to help with my balance, which, at present is very good, but ive also got a funny feeling that my balance is going to decrease as the prep continues. time will tell.!!!

Happy Days


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

jonti1leg said:


> good week, training wise....enjoying cardio and for last two days have seen abs..front, and sides...well pleased...very pronounced.
> 
> back at physio tomorrow for my shoulder but its not been as bad this week....not much else to say really....been feeling a tad "Emotional"...angry and sad...and thats BEFORE we adjust the diet...he-ho...it be reet.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

shaun had a look at me yesterday, post workout and seems pleased with the progress so far....nothing to adjust, no bodypart specifically to give that bit "extra" to...makes me feel good...TBH, there are times when i look in the mirror and think, FFS, what are you doing..bodybuilder me 4rse,,,,but yesterday, when doing the manatory poses for shaun, i like what i saw.

Shoulder is still al little achy, espec after physio yesterday and groin is hurting a little today...i think the cable compound row exercise did me no favours with the groin yesterday, so might replace them next week with dumbell rows.

Had my breakfast, just about to go work my unicycle wheel


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

JESUS, that was one hard ole workout this morning..drop sets on the last set on most of exercises we done...my leg was shaking so much i could hardly use clutch...tis throbbing like hell...cooooel.

And, i am SO chuffed as today dawn and i took the dogs for a walk, and i took King (the staffie). he has juwst turned one and pulls to the extreme..however, we got a halti lead and he is fine with it...he walked to the right of my crutches and on the way back, he done exactly what i have wanted to do since he was 6 weeks old.....walk, inside my crutches, where my leg would be....He was enjoying himself being out...and i was like a dog with 2 todgers.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

gutted today....after working out tonight with Mrs Jonti, we got home to be informed by dawns work, not to attend tomorrow as the recievers had been brought in...fekking great eh?


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

any suggestions for early morning cardio with the following in mind?-

i can only use one leg

i have broke the spinning bike (well, i say broke, the pedal came off and the gym owner can not fix it)

to go for a long crutch walk aggrivates my shoulder

the gym isnt open for me to use the rowing machines

my nearest gym that is open is 20 miles in the opposite direction to a. my house and b. 40 miles from my work.

i cant use the wheelchair as the roads are so uneven

i cant use other excerise bikes for various reasons


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

jonti1leg said:


> any suggestions for early morning cardio with the following in mind?-
> 
> i can only use one leg
> 
> ...


can you skip m8 i dont know just how balanced you are just raking my brains


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

yeh, have good balance, not sure i could do it for 45 mins like ;-) i'll give it a go... cheers.

Have thought bout swimming but was once told that it softens the skin too much for BBing ?? any thoughts?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

start with ten min and build up a bit more each day , swimming isnt suposed to be the best cardio but if its all you can do m8,

i supose your only other option would be to cut the caleries


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

FATBOY said:


> start with ten min and build up a bit more each day , swimming isnt suposed to be the best cardio but if its all you can do m8,
> 
> i supose your only other option would be to cut the caleries


summat will pop up.... calories are bang on at mo, with dieting down for show...only 8 weeks now so vey tight, foodwise.

Cheers for thoughts tho


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

no worries m8 you are a insperation:thumb:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

absolutely cracking back workout today...think ive got stronger, was pulling more weight than normal...technique to me is more important than weight, but technique was ok too....(well, i wasnt told otheriwse....and i would have been). Lots going on in my head today...making a big decision regarding working environments...hope the finances turn out as they appear...need to sort out fine details, but the future may just for once, be on our side. i will give you more info as and when i can.

Shaun...i PM'd you


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ok so, good week workout-wise, cardio has been mainly walking in the AM. had physio yesterday on my shoulder..seems it is a combination of inflamtaion and rotator cuff injury. gonna continue working and ease off after shows..ice and more physio is current prescription.

Today...JE------SUS....Leg day is sunday, so done good warm up with straight leg dumbell deadlifts and couple o no weight squats...followed by 3x12 of:

leg curls (6 sets for me cause i cant do the laid flat one)

smith machine squats

leg extension

leg press

wieghted calf raises..superset with just bodyweight raises

donkey raises.

Now usually that is all....but.......... Mr Watson :cursing: decided that we would go back to smith machine and do 4x25 squats with just bodyweight....flippin eck..

i went to sit down and could hardly bear weight...funny to watch tho...well shaun found it funny...THEN, to top it off...3x25 decline bench sit ups.... :confused1:

i actually did not beleive it when i was told we'd finished. boy did the chicken and rice go down well.

Diet is ok...tweaked a couple of small things, but nothing major....another body-check getting done this weekend...7 weeks today !!!


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

have a looksi at this...perv

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/29672-want-laugh-muscle-worshipper.html


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

just had a brill chest workout....kept it light and more reps...deeper and really controlled...i got the most amazing pump...feeling it far more than a heavy workout,,,,havent felt it pumped like this for ages.

Shoulders tomorrow, legs on sunday,,,,the Jonster is starting to feel good about what is looking back in the mirror.

Photo taken 2wks ago....left arm not as tensed as holding camera.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

after shoulder workout today, mrs jonti and i went to town...we bought a few blue-ray dvds, some new clothes for gym...and then...mrs j was hungry, so went into fish&chip restaurant and sat opposite me with fish, chips and peas, followed by a bag of chocolate buttons.....i ask you,,,i 4king ask you...is this mental cruelty part of my "preparation" or should i just get rid

I'd had my chicken and rice only an hour before and as there was no protein on the menu, i settled for dry jacket potato and side salad !!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

jonti1leg said:


> after shoulder workout today, mrs jonti and i went to town...we bought a few blue-ray dvds, some new clothes for gym...and then...mrs j was hungry, so went into fish&chip restaurant and sat opposite me with fish, chips and peas, followed by a bag of chocolate buttons.....i ask you,,,i 4king ask you...is this mental cruelty part of my "preparation" or should i just get rid
> 
> I'd had my chicken and rice only an hour before and as there was no protein on the menu, i settled for dry jacket potato and side salad !!


lol i had this every week when i was dieting sat in mcds with my little girl . i always had chiken and rice in the car before we went in then a black coffe inside.

sort of gives you a good feeling in a sad way .

preps coming along nicely m8


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

cheers fatboy...yes it was a good feeling...they looked delicisous and i will enjoy some chips after the shows, but that aside, i wasnt tempted to pinch or anything, not like a "cant resist the temptation"...it was just a case of, i WOULD eat em, just cant at the mo. in all fairness to Mrs Jonti, she wouldnt have done it if i was that bad...theres time yet tho... the Jonsters temper is banging on the door to get out this week ..ggrrr


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Havent seen a pic of you in about a year, astronomical improvements mate well done.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

cant beleive its a week since my last post...been off work this week so trained with shaun and paula all week...Mrs jonti has been poorly with cold and flu-like symptoms, so has spent the week on the sofa, with enough snot to feed a principality !! Nice !!

not much to report really, hit a PB on leg press last week, apart fromthat, training has been hard, consistant and diet is up to scratch also..feel "tighter" in myself and getting some good comments off a few people. Cardio is back on track also as the spinning bike that i broke is back so, bring on the 0430 ECA, followed by 0530 cardio blitz...

Shoulder is still sore, but with ice and anti-inflams, keeps it at bay most of the time, but can be awkward as well.

Done some work on my routine today, again, Mike and Dawn being my honest-as-ever judges. Need Shaun to look thru it this week i think, just to make sure. Shaun is looking A1 also in his prep...tight and definitive already, despite being 7 ?? weeks out.

May is gonna be a good month.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

well, ive hit an all time high/low ??? dont know what you can call it....the temper was banging on the door to get out the other day....today, he came thru the door.

Je-fkin-sus. i started to feel emotional and angry last night and could have knocked hell out of the pillows for no reason, today was no better....but put the anger into the training,,,ive never felt this intensity before, never felt so...emotional....at oone point, doing smith sqauts, i could feel tears coming to my eyes...i could hve blubbed like a baby...i will go as far as t say that it was prob the most intense and heavily resisted leg workout i have ever had...shaun and paula both vocally pushing me too...only thing left that could have been done was to give me slap...def gonna feel the ache for few days me thinks.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

cardio this morning on a hand cylce....and used a step master for the 1st time...quite hard work, especially after yesterdays leg workout....might do it prior to leg workout next time tho... done shoulders after porridge and a break...met shaun and paula through there...my temper calmed down yesterday...so was nto as bad but my shoulder is aching like a b4stard.... was very sore at one point but with shauns assistance with the initial press, it worked out in the end.

With being off work this week, i have enjoyed constantly training with shaun and paula, and want to thank them for their continued help and support...physically and emotinally.

Cheers guys, apologies for the Mr angry outbursts.


----------



## s.watz (Sep 4, 2007)

Always a pleasure to help wen eva poss mate, no need for the appologies bud, know exactly how it feels, been there done that tears & all. Not long now before you reep the rewards, stick in there fella looking very much the biz now..! :thumb:

Regards Shaun.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

cheers buddy....

i just been and done a light (20min) cardio session and bout same time posing....Mrs Jonti, back training after being poorly, took some photos and i am one VERY happy bunny....Nowt can spoil my mood today now...back to work tomorrow and if anyone gets on my t1ts, i'm just gonna look at the pics again and i'll smile.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

done light chest last night, but shoulder is wrecked....to the point that i was so light, and im talking 15kg dumbells that it was sore...so sore that i didnt do full routine and could hardly use crutches...worried for a. show and b. getting about (note the priorities !!!) went home, feeling very sorry for myself and after food, curled up on the sofa like a baby, spitting the dummy out. Couldnt talk to anyone lastnight either *eh* !

Spent the night, feeling sorry for myself, taking anti inflamatories, rubbing anti inflamitory cream on and applying ice-pack. its not as bad this morning, but the sensible person (for once) is saying to rest it for a few days, better to rest and come out the other side than fcuk it completely....so cardio, abs and leg for the rest of the week, see when i can get in physio and what its like at the weekend.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

got physio appt for tomorrow morning but with the shoulder giving me grief and for some reason am SO SO very tired...like drowsy tired, i couldnt even bring myself to do cardio today, so am doubly fvcked off and for the first time in ages, can envisage me eating loads of sh1tty fast carbs, chocolate, crisps and getting p1ss3d.

Am also like a coiled spring, i could snap as quick as the blink of an eye,

Have been quite busy at work, but not spoken to many people, just in case... i could do with a pick-me up *eh*

Any suggestions ? Mr W ??? Miss O ???


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, so physio now says it could be tendons in my shoulder, which sort of makes sense cause i want to get my fingers in and underneath summat and stretch...so order of the week and weekend is ICE when i can, very light...weight-wise. So cardio, abs and light leg workout last night (light as will be hitting heavy leg on sunday), just done cardio and posing this morning....might do some more cardio post work today. training back tomorrow but will see how it feels but i envisage going light, leg on sunday and back at physio monday morning to see. having comments from eh few good, honest friends help.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

done chest lightly today and got a right good pump on...kept it light due to shoulder but still felt it at times. Got a good compliment off shaun, by saying that if i was any tighter, id be transparrant.

Slight tweaks to diet from now...4 weeks tomorrow till Jo Walkers Lakes Classic Show in Ulverston...9th May. Just slight changes but every little helps....need to keep up the cardio, get some more separation and definition, especially in my leg.

I was practising my tensing this morning and managed to pull the best ab-pose i have done...very happy with it, just need to keep practising so that i can pull it without looking at it in the mirror...(no mirrors on stage eh)?

Got a good base tan coming on too, happy to show it off today in the nice weather. plenty of time to continue to improve, i hope and show my body off more eh?


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

physio is going well... done a very pleasing workout on shoulders on monday and lightish chest last night... got an email from Dan Smith, regarding the UKBFF's decision to put a wheelchair class in the British Finals in October @ Nottingham... May be worth a look, see what the crack is ? 

Wish i could take time off work....lost it twice this week on a grand scale...on of my staff members has made an official complaint about me for telling them they had an attitude problem and it must stop....Give me strength.... All i want is time to eat, sleep and train....at the moment, i want to scream and hold someone, you know what i mean eh?


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

what a great week training....hit things slightly different, little lghter, few more reps, slightly different angles, and boy can i feel it. back workout last night and done a new excersise... pretty much a t-bar row/bent over row in theory but as i cant do that, i improvised....knelt on an incline bench (face down) with 2xolympic bars by my sides, weighted and rowed them...bang on, did i feel things tighten 2wards the end. Done leg tonight and again, hit slightly different angles. Fvcked up today on the computer.... nearly got into trouble, on a grand scale, didnt i eh ? tis all sorted though...was not an issue after all...scary and sort of funny at the same time.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

these were taken 2 weeks ago now...have changed again since then


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

rough.com

bad guts, headache, dizzyness to the point of nausea = sh1t night.

just had porridge, but seriously dont think it gonna last long...meals are ready for the day, but am taking isolate with me to work...they might be the order of the day for the meals.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

oh bugga.... porridge did indeed do the houdini reappearing act, bout 1015...followed it up with turkey and rice at 11...followed THAT up at about 1130 by standing up, going spark out, face plant, unconcsious for bout 3 mins (so i was told). Trip to casualty, says its labrynthitis...summat that affects the inner ear, which in turn affects your natural horizon line...hence the dizzyness. Off work now till next monday...not training tonight, but may do light stuff rest of week, depending on how i feel.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

looking sharp buddy back and delts are looking very nice :thumb:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

oops....a did it again....went for a p1ss, put toilet seat down after id finished and woke up on the floor with ma wife over me....spark out again for a few mins apparantly...got my son home to help into living room and fainted again half way thrugh....so so hungry afterwards and it was last meal time so got some fish, chicken and peppers in...feel fine now...apart from feeling like a bit of a tw4t for scaring people eh?


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

:scared:17 DAYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :scared:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

woah...back to normal...thank god....part from a tension-type headache and occasional light headedness am fine....had serious bad guts on Thursday, doubled over...would have blamed trapped wind, but as shaun will agree with, it certainly weren't trapped !!

continued all night to f4rt and belch but still the distention continued..finally went around 4 am...couple o kak nights sleep left me a little lethargic this morning for back, but still felt it. Leg tomorrow....Off to see a theatre production of The Full Monty now....only going as my cousin is stage manager, but im sure Mrs Jonster will enjoy. Will be getting me food out half way though it tho...gotta be done.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Take pride in how far you have come and have faith in how far you can go.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

had good week training-wise, cardio good, workouts, lighter in weigth, heigher in reps....hoping to increase the definition.

Few Good shows areound this weekend....good luck to everyone who is competing, i'm not sure when i'll be posting this week...work commitments are high, which is a good thing as diet changed yesterday for final week....so will keep me busy and hopefully keep my emotions limited....still gonna train lighter this week but not training saturday as going over to gateshead to watch a show...and sunday....well..i might go down to Lakes Classic show, see whats happening:whistling:

I have a tub full of goodies for post show....not gonna eat full bars, but i have:-

Crunchie

Wispa

Twirl

Skittles

Fizzy Haribos

Shortbread

Jaffa Cakes.

gonna enjoy some on sunday as im right back on diet as Lincolnshire show is in 8 weeks so no real let up.

Routine is sorted (providing i dont forget it when up there), crutches have been "pimped"...trainers on the bottom and made it carbon-fibre look, so all thats left to do nnow is continue with cardio, including posing, light workouts and eat dramatically different for a few days then hey ho.

Happy days.

Thanks for all your comments, posts, words of encouragement...its made the whole virgin teritory of stage-prep, more pleasant. :bounce: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

so....now the day has come...good breakfast..great messages from friends coming through..feeling ok...woke nervous, but not too bad at the mo...am sure i will feel it once arrived.

Was at Mr Tyneside yesterday, with Shaun Watson. Congratulations partner on your Masters Over 40's title and Masters Over 40's and 50's Overall win too. This is YOUR year buddy.

Thanks for everything.

Was talking with Giles Thomas yesterday who writes for Bodyfitness magazine....Next issue has half page feature of me in..should be interesting.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

WOW.

What an amazing day...i Was not as nervous as i thought id be..heart rate kept steady...Ate well in the morning. Felt it a bit when i first walked in the hall but was not too bad...come time to go backstage and was a little agitated....tanned up and it was so so hot, sweat was running off me like id been in a shower. Shaun kept me cool and we went back-stage....warmed up and tensed for half hour or more....no nerves, just....Ready.

Jo Walker gave a cracking little intro, outlining my history etc, then on i went. Crowd went balistic...i enjoyed every second of it...and to top it all, at the finish, all i seen was my son (usually emotionless as he's 17 and...well he''s 17, i need not say more), standing, clapping so so hard at me with his arms right above his head....that memory, will NEVER leave me. Came off stage and the emotions ran high.

Shaun done his class....2nd place, Masters Over 40's :thumbdown: should have got 1st i think but well done bud, you are on tip top target.

After Shaun had changed etc and came back to our table, he told me that he had been asked to ask me if id do guest spot at next weeks NABBA North West in Southport....WOW..too right.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

\


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Seeing your pictures brought tears to my eyes. Fantastic Jon just bloody fantastic!! 

Linda


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

I was at the show....wow mate, brilliant, truly inspirational!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

sorry m8 just caught up with this fantastic job great shape and condition well done


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

cheers everyone...NABBA North West tomorrow at Southport....Give me a yell if yer there


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Inspirational stuff John - well done honey, puts people to shame seeing what you have achieved mate. Your family must be very, very proud xxx


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

yesterday was great...fantastic appreciation from the audience, thank you. Compare got my wife up on stage with me afterwards too, which was great.

Thanks to Sully for organising it, and the seats. Thanks, as always to The Beast, Mr Shaun Watson, 3rd Place Pro AM. deserved placing, condition was bob on.

Got an invite from Paul Jefferys to a show in October, i'll confirm details when i know more...same day as UKBFF Wheelchair Class at British Finals, but am thinking it may be best to leave wheelchair class at the moment. Although i occasionally use a chair, and would have to, were my arms not strong enough to maintain constant crutch use, but i feel like i may be tempting fate by doing a wheelchair category.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/disabled-cumbrian-bodybuilder-winning-rave-reviews-at-shows-1.709293?referrerPath=home


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ok so next on the agenda is guesting at NAC next Sunday, then Mr Lincolnshire, 5 weeks later....enjoying the preps, enjoying the results and loving the shows. Best feelings ever....i have gained som much over the past 6-12 months...i have found new friends, and i truly beleive that they will be life-long friends (right on our wave length), new experiences with training and diet, overwhelming body changes....i like what i see, i like how i feel and the feedback is touching and overwhelming.....Long may it all continue.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ok...so, house move complete, internet now sorted....2 weeks on saturday to Lincolnshire show at Sleaford.....new gaff has a room in the garage that can be used as a small home gym, so early morning cardio is a lot easier..be even easier when i buy a spinning bike next week... feeling the diet this time, cravings are biting...am starting to get tense and a little short tempered, but nothing too serious...yet.

Severely looking forward to this show.

Update on next few months is as follows

3rd July...Lincoln

10th October..show in Castleford (I think) amputee class with title of Mr Inspirational 2010 for the winning competitor...(giving the wheelchair class at UKBFF a miss)

20th Nov...guest spot back at NAC Middleton

18th Dec...guest spot at Deny Hoyles show in Teeside.

Got a sponsorship deal confirmed off New Balance.... footwear and clothing to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

certainly feeling it this time...in the last day alone, i have been angry, upset, close to quitting my job, close to smacking someone in the chops, VERY unhappy with my physique, contemplated backing out of Mr Lincolnshire show, hungry beyond belief and wanting to munch on crap so so badly (but havent). Feeling every emotion with intensity...having to bite my tongue on a grand scale as i know what will come out of my mouth is not rational.

Got DVD through from NWest show and NAC show....was very unhappy with the way i look on it, looked flat, no chest, no lats, like a skinned greyhound....but a calmer look at it tonight has made me happier....pausing it on every pose, to intently look. Dont feel too bad tonight after good arm workout...perhaps the thought in the back of my mind that the weekend away from the office is near, then Monday in Preston, tues and we in office then off till Tuesday after Mr Lincolnshire. Dawn has been great throughout as always, knowing i am not in the best frame of mind, knowing she can do nothing, but just her being there helps me.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ok so last day at the playground today, before im off for the weekend..travelling down to meet dawse and mark on Friday. Lowest carb day was yesterday and i felt every bit of it...took half day off work to go and collect a spiining bike i'd won on ebay. got home bout 6 and after having some turkey and fish, done half an hour cardio, 15mins posing. Didnt take long to fall asleep last night, but up at 6 this morning for my cardio.

next few days, i'll be slowly filling my tank up to beyond the brim and hopefully come in full and tight for Saturday..time will tell. Photos will follow.

Good luck to all competitors, good luck to my good pal, Shaun and thanks again for everything to him, to *He*len & Mark @ NewImageSupplements and not forgetting ma right hand, Dawni x


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow Jon, we know you will do us proud on Saturday!

Massive truckloads of pig out food ordered in preparation for Saturday night....we are going to have a par-tay!

Any special requests chuck??? :thumb:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

dawse said:


> Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow Jon, we know you will do us proud on Saturday!
> 
> Massive truckloads of pig out food ordered in preparation for Saturday night....we are going to have a par-tay!
> 
> Any special requests chuck??? :thumb:


meat and chocolate....that'll do 4 me......

Just prepped all my meals for tomorrows travel and saturday..... done cardio this morning and my mandatory posing...then started a mass cooking sesh...gonna have a coffee now, then off to Powerhouse Gym, Whitehaven for Chest workout.

Tomorrows plan is to cardio 1st thing then head off bout 11ish, go straight to NEW IMAGE GYM for a workout


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

cardio...check

breakfast...check

meals for next two days....check

Tan & Trunks...check

Nerves...check

quiet and on edge...check

..............................looks like its time to hit the road then, 4.5 hr drive, Cumbria to Lincoln...Plus pee stops.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Went to the Lincoln show earler today and thought you were brilliant mate definetly the highlight of the show for me and for the people that I was with. Great condition and great routine, loved the bit where you just threw the crutches then started hittin the poses...well done bud


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

Gutted i didn't get to see you on stage today mate, i think you were on when i was in the back slapping marmite on B1GJOE.

Get any pics?


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

no pics as yet...habe mailed eric guy, top get some proofs....

2 clarkey, thanks for your comments...this is my 1st year of showing and am a baby in the business, but hope to continue to improve...the crutches bit, we decided to do as a "to hell with you,,,I dont need them" type of move...great reception makes all the difference too..onwards now...next one is first comeptition....10th October...Caslteford Civic Centre...all with the continued help from whom i could not do without....Mr shaun Watson, (Mr Lincolnshire 2010 Medium Height Class winner and Overall Winner), my locing wife Dawn and Mark&Helen Dawson of New Image Supplement. Thanks guys....love and thanks yo you all x


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

dawse has some photos on "shows, pros and inspirations" section of Lincolnshire show.

Ive probably ate more calories of sh1t in 3 days than i have in 2 years, but, i feel ok....

even tho i could have another week or so off the diet, the only thing i intend doing is having a bit of sauce on my meals. we have guests coming over on 17th and my 12 week prep for October show starts 18th (good timing).

So BBQ and couple o glasses of Taboo and Ice on the 17th then, that'll be it till xmas as i have a few more guest spots inbetween comp and xmas.

My small gym at home is full...ideal for my cardio, with spinning bike, row machine, sit up bench and few light weights.

Ive also realised that i have not been having enough carbs, which p1ss3d me off a little...although i could do nothing about it at the time, i sure as hell can now....so more rice/potatoes for the Jonster...(i dont mind as i was always hungry anyway).

Being at a show always seems to give me a kick up the backside, training wise....i know that last few weeks before going onstage, i am more concerned with conditioning than gaining, i do feel like i maybe could have done more in the gym...so this week have hit it hard...and its gonna stay hard. Updates when i can.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

whooaahh....what a back and arm workout we done today....4 excersises but rep range different to normal, this will hopefully give the body a shock into getting out of a possible platau..

got some brown-rice-pasta today, buckwheat...GM free, egg free, gulten free ,high in fibre and zinc....100g cooked weight = 75gms of complex carbs...ok wid bit o pepper on.

Below is link to Guest spot done on 16th May at NABBA NorthWest 2010.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

so, tomorrow is the last day when i can have some sauces on ma meals as sunday is start of prep for October comp.

having a house warming tomorrow night too...might have a few glasses of wine or summat...

i want to be tighter than ever for this one....intensity and consitency is my target for the prep...no relenting on the AM cardio... Foods will be so clean and precise....timed correctly without fail... i feel more focused than ever, not sure why, but it feels bang on.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Houe warming took a atumble due to the great british weather...My dad and his wife came, as did dawns mum:cursing: but it wasnt too bad...only thing "cr4p" i had was a bit of ice cream.

Woke up this morning feeling tickety-frikkin-boo so horizontal cardio was had...follwed by half hour hard posing, nice bath, then breakfast.

Still looking for new work. ...got a few ideas in ma head but not sure whether financially viable and where to go about finding out, but there is no immediate rush...i have been where i am for 10 years so def time for a change but not going to jump into anything...its GOT to fit around my BBing.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

You looked great at that guest pose spot Jon! Awesome.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

had some c1st class SH1T news over last two days....kicked me in the balls a little....anyway...just a quick note to say, "bring it on"...if the body wants to fight me, then im up for a fight.....NOTHING is gonna bring me down, NOTHING is gonna stop me doing what i love....Bodybuilding till i fvck1ng well DIE.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

all clear on the med front...thanks for all your messages.

but what a positive week.....have changed my regular gym to one nearer my work...am gonna see if i can change my working hours and do a split shift, training throughout the day...save me a bit o time at the end of the day.

Still gonna train at weekends at my regular weekend haunts tho.

Done a telephone interview for WorkOut magazine, hopefully in next months issue.

Cracking email from a well respected, top geeza, wanting me to assist him, put me on his website and divert some enquiries that he gets to me, if the enquiry is relavant to my disability and/or training regime. This could get me international publicity and could, just could be the start of something bigger.

Tomorrow i am meeting with an old work freind of mine, with Dawn, then have an interview for Westmorland Gazette in the afternoon...dont think i could have asked for a better week for my progression.

approaching 9 weeks this weekend until the Open Yorkshire Classic Show, Castleford, so my prep is firmly focussed on that. Some different exercises this week has definatly boosted my physiqu as i can see progress again, even tho dieting tightly.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

8 Weeks to Go


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

some more 8 weeks out pics


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ok so,,,a decision has been made here...after long, careful consideration and some debating on why as well.

With regards to entering a wheelchair class i have always been hesitant..the reason:- tbh, im not 100% sure but on reason is that i am not a permanent wheelchair user and i have done my guest spots standing up.... does that make me a cheat for entering a wheelchair class?

Here are some questions that got put to me when i was trying to decide:-

Is competing, regardless of the "CLass" not dog-eat-dog

Do you think you take others feelings into consideration TOO much

Do you think the other competitors will be thinking so much about YOUR feelings,

Isnt it right tho that were you not quite strong, that you would be in a chair more permanently.

You DO use your chair

Which show has the most "possibilities" for YOU, no-one else YOU.

So the decision has been made....I am not going to do the Castleford Show, i am straight to the BRITISH FINALS in Nottingham, 9th and 10th October, UK's first official Wheelchair Class.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ok so 5 wks to go to the finals...prep is very very tight but should be ok.... gonna do a guest spot at leeds on 25th...use it as a warm up but not gonna sugar up for show or anything, just keep everything the same, targeting for the brits.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hello m8 you have made massve improvements loving your positivity, keep it going buddy


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ok so..journey over....end of this little thread..signing out as MR UKBFF WHEELCHAIR CHAMPION

From Mr United Kinkom to you a;;..thanks for your support.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

jonti1leg said:


> ok so..journey over....end of this little thread..signing out as MR UKBFF WHEELCHAIR CHAMPION
> 
> From Mr United Kingdom to you a;;..thanks for your support.


Congratulations on your win on Sunday - looked great.

Hopefully more guys and girls will get involved in the sport 

The guy who came third routine was very funny and good - if he gets his bodyfat down he could be a real good size in the future.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Massive congratulations Jon! A very well deserved win! :thumb:

We are proud to sponsor you! xx


----------

